# Choosing a Drain Cleaning System for Your Business



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

By the time you’re called in to deal with a clog, it’s possible (even likely) that your clients have already tried to unclog their drains. If they’re calling for professional help, it’s also possible that all they’ve succeeded in doing is pushing the clog further into their plumbing. 

Thankfully, you’re trained to deal with these fiascos. Choosing the right drain cleaning system for your business is largely a matter of knowing your client base and on what type of plumbing you generally work. 

Professional Water Jet Drain Cleaners

If you’re in the business of dealing primarily with homeowners, you may benefit from a water jet drain cleaning system. These tools work on sink lines up to 10 inches wide. A motor delivers pressure through a flexible hose to blast through sludge, soap and other soft blockages commonly found in client households. With water jetters, you can also flush the line and restore water flow to your clients. 

The Spartan Soldier Jetter delivers up to 3,000 PSI and comes equipped with a 200-gallon water tank on baffles, allowing you to tow the machine while full. With an on-board winterization system and soundproofing that exceeds OSHA standards, the Soldier is a must-have for anyone choosing a water jet as their drain cleaning system of choice. 

Professional Drum Machine Drain Cleaners

If you’re looking for a machine that can work through soft and hard clogs like those created by tree roots or sediment, then you’ll find great value in drum machine drain cleaning systems. Able to work with lines that range between 3/4 inch and 10 inches, these machines deliver a high torque to a cable or cutter that works through the clog. 

The RIGID K-750 drum machine is lightweight enough for nearly any job – even those in tough-to-reach places. Spinning cables up to 200 rpm, the machine comes equipped with an autofeed technology which advances and retracts the cables with just one button push. 

Sectional Drain Cleaners

Sectional machines let you customize the length of cable you use to unclog a drain from 4 feet to 15 feet. You simply couple different cable lengths to the machine and hook it up to the power auger to unclog pipes. 

While there are many sectional cleaners available, the RIGID K-60SP allows you to switch between cable widths of 7/8" (22mm) and 5/8" (16mm) to clean out 2- to 4-inch lines and 1 1/4- to 4-inch lines, respectively. Not only does the machine offer power, but great versatility. 

Continuous Cable Machines

Continuous cable machines have the entire length of the cable already attached to the power auger. Continuous cable drain cleaners are faster to use than sectional machines because there’s no coupling or uncoupling of cables. They’re also cleaner, as you’re not handling dirty cables during or after your job. 

The Spartan 2001 Drain Cleaning Machine is a top pick for professionals. It’s equipped with a special cart for transport and comes with an automatic motor stop to ensure safety. The machine cleans up to 300 feet of pipe on one cable and senses the amount of power needed to cut through tough clogs. 

Choosing a drain cleaning system is largely dependent on knowing what kind of clogs you’re dealing with and in what settings. Soft clogs in a residential setting can be easily handled with a water jetter, while tougher clogs or hard clogs might be easily cleared using a sectional or continuous cable machine. For portability, flexibility and ease of transport, consider sectional machines or lightweight drum machines.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It is nice that you mentioned Ridgid, & Spartan tools but you left out a few
like Electric Eel, Trojan, Gorlitz, and a few more if you are going to 
Mention Trade Names Please try to be a little more open about the other MFG'S


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The most important part you left out is about home owners trying to unclog 
their own drains is personal protection from drain "ACIDS" too many home owners try to do it on the cheap,

As example while at the grocery store the other day had a women in line 
behind me asking if the draino product she was buying would unclog her 
Lav sink, advised her to call a plumber but she said could not afford a plumber
and went ahead with her purchase


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The most important part you left out is about home owners trying to unclog
> their own drains is personal protection from drain "ACIDS" too many home owners try to do it on the cheap,
> 
> As example while at the grocery store the other day had a women in line
> ...


Don't you love it, hear that a lot! When I used to work at home depot I would hear so many people complain to me how none of the drain cleaning products would ever work. :laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> It is nice that you mentioned Ridgid, & Spartan tools but you left out a few
> like Electric Eel, Trojan, Gorlitz, and a few more if you are going to
> Mention Trade Names Please try to be a little more open about the other MFG'S





They only mentioned them because they're the only ones who paid for advertising 




.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Should ask one of us professional drain cleaners to write the article.... I have yet to see a 10" sink line


----------

